# Need marine mechanic



## Angler 21 (Feb 1, 2009)

I smell gas in the bilge, no gas leak just fumes anyone recommend a good mechanic.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Shane Livingston and David Disher (Davlor Marine) are the ones that are normally recommended on here. I have used both and been pleased. Do a search on here and you'll pull up their numbers.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Preston and Josh
850-501-4887


----------

